# IGAGING digital angle cube



## Routerisstillmyname

I have the wixey and to me it was waste of $$$. I have height gauge by Igaging and it seems more solid and accurate.
my wixey is all over the place. Harbor Freight also has digital angle gauge item 95998.

Personally, I don't trust any angle gauge for accurate 90 degree or angle settings. If they were accurate within 0.001 then that would be somewhat acceptable but as it stands…… 
I would recommend reading the article by tablesawalignment.com


----------



## cliffton

.001 degree? I read a experiment that someone did with one of these that showed they were accurate to .001 in 12 inches a bit ago. close enough for me.


----------



## jbertelson

*All*
I have the Wixey angle gauge, and since I am not at home (watching the sun come up over Haleakala on Maui) I cannot check the magnets etc. But it seems to me it will stick on all 4 sides. I used it during the alignment of my TS and RAS. But I didn't depend on it. I used other methods, and then crosschecked it with the angle gauge. The angle gauge seemed to agree exactly with other methods. So best I could tell, it is probably good enough for alignment, and certainly seemed precise enough for cuts. The claimed accuracy is 0.1 degree.

I would use it during alignment only to crosscheck other methods. However, for woodcutting purposes it seems more than adequate.

This is an interesting analysis of the Wixey angle gauge and comparing it to a TS-Aligner:
Wixey Angle Gauge Review

......and another, but not quite as technical…....
Wixey Angle Gauge Review


----------



## shopmania

I got this for Christmas from Rockler b/c it was on sale. I used it to verify the angle of my TS blade when I was cutting at 45 degrees. It is really slick and feels very solid. The magnets are great! rechecking the same angles I would say it is quite accurate. The zeroing feature is very nice, so if your table top is out a little you can sero to your table top and make sure whatever is sitting on it is parallel. Nice unit.


----------



## RvK

I bought one of these on sale, love it, was a great investment, plenty accurate for my needs. I also found its great for setting up my chisels in the honing jig and making sure the angle is dead on.


----------



## RobFM

I have the Wixey and have been looking for something better. Mine never worked very well as the reading bounced all over and was often several degrees off. Tap the top lightly and the reading would change. I tried it again yesterday and it would not show any reasonable numbers. Maybe I just got a bad one, but it is total junk. I also have Wixey calipers and those are much better.

So, other than trial and error, how do other people set the blade angle on a table saw? For 4 sided boxes, I start by using a 45% triangle, but find that I cannot get a really good square mitre without several trial cuts and adjustments.


----------



## cliffton

rob, before i got my angle gauge, i always used a speed square, even the cheap ones are usually dead accurate.


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the review


----------

